# Big Green Egg



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Looking for a new grill, saw these at the last sportsmans show, look like they would be a nice addition to the patio. I was wondering if anyone who has owned one can vouch for them, also as anyone used one as a smoker, and how well does it do the job?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

They are a high quality grill and can be used as a smoker.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I have one and it really works great. Use it as a smoker all the time. One thing you will have to buy it the green egg coals. You can burn the coal more then once. You will love this grill.


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

Don't have one myself, but I have a buddy who has a large one and a small one, and he plans to purchase a medium-sized one this summer to complete his collection. I've eaten a lot of food off them, and I would give it two thumbs WAY up.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have convinced myself that I can no longer go on living without one of these grills, it just wouldnt be worth it  Now I just need my company stock to go up about $1 higher to make it a reality.


----------

